# RIP Pippi and Tumbleweed xx



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

Pippi was a lovely little character she will be sadly missed, but her death was expected so she was spoilt for her last days with us. Tumbleweed we rescued and we didnt have him for very long, and his death was very unexpected we had him out for cuddles and a play and an hour later he was dead, he will be greatly missed as he was something very special, the most cuddly licky boy i have ever known. Run free together Pippi and Tumble xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

rest in peace lil ones..join other furries on the rainbow bridge...


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Rip 2 lovely lil fur babies xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses ,RIP little ones


----------

